# My first attempt at a scissor cut



## Blue_Persuasion (Jan 4, 2012)

Though his face could use a tad more trimming (I cut him before going out of town last weekend and just didn't have any energy or time left), I cut the rest of him with scissors. I have a Maltese that has been cut many times, but I've always used clippers. With Bobby, he had started chewing the hair off his legs, so I began cutting those -- then realized that he looked pretty dumb with short-cut legs and a full coat on the rest of his body. So... I bit the bullet, did what I never thought I would do, and cut him.  Though I wish I didn't have to do it, I left it long-ish, and I think it looks pretty cute.

Oh, and I HAVE to brag about what a great little traveler he was! I took him to South Carolina from Virginia to meet my folks. Eight whole months old, and he was a DREAM passenger for 10 hours in the car. He was better than my husband would be on such a long trip, that's for sure... :suspicious:


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Good job! I would blend his mustache in a little more. Could you have used a clipper? Scissor cut takes so long to do.


----------



## Blue_Persuasion (Jan 4, 2012)

I definitely need to do his face. Except for around the eyes, I really didn't have the time to do any more. And you're right, scissor cuts take FOREVER (I learned), but it seems whenever I use the clippers on my Maltese, even with the longest comb attachment, ended up much shorter than I wanted.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Use the longest clipper blade. Clipping is so much fun, it is really hard to know when to stop.


----------



## Blue_Persuasion (Jan 4, 2012)

If I understand you correctly, I don't have an adjustable blade. I have the clip on combs that are meant to allow for a longer cut, but they still don't allow me to cut the hair as long as I would like. Maybe some clippers out there allow for more flexibility and control of the length, but mine were only about $80 or $90.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

He looks lovely! If neither of you are bleeding at the end of the session, then you did great! I've managed to slash myself more times than I care to say, so now Pepper goes to the groomer for his trim. :frusty:


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

his body looks great!!! I did Tillie's first trim months ago and am planning on trimming her again in a few weeks... once you start trimming it gets slightly addicting!!  As gorgeous as they are in full coat, or in LONG coat, the velvety softness of thier short hair is pretty awesome.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Yea, I have seen blood here too!

You don't have to hold that clipper against the skin (the comb-on), Just skim where you want longer. Like I said, it's fun, know when to stop.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I broke down and trimmed Rosie's mustache. I don't even notice it. I think I will go a little shorter. She hates the scissors though and it was a struggle to get her still enough to cut. But you have done a wonderful job on your baby. I would have to take Rosie to a groomer to get her trimmed that short, and she has that awful ticking that makes her look dirty, soooo.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I also thin out Dexter's mustache so it will lay around and down. It is just a matter of balancing and what looks right. Dexter would look dirty and untidy if I let his mustache grow.


----------



## Blue_Persuasion (Jan 4, 2012)

HavaneseSoon said:


> Yea, I have seen blood here too!
> 
> You don't have to hold that clipper against the skin (the comb-on), Just skim where you want longer. Like I said, it's fun, know when to stop.


Unfortunately, I'm not that good. LOL


----------



## Blue_Persuasion (Jan 4, 2012)

Luciledodd said:


> I broke down and trimmed Rosie's mustache. I don't even notice it. I think I will go a little shorter. She hates the scissors though and it was a struggle to get her still enough to cut. But you have done a wonderful job on your baby. I would have to take Rosie to a groomer to get her trimmed that short, and she has that awful ticking that makes her look dirty, soooo.


He was SOOO good, I can't even tell you. For being only 8 months old, he was very patient with me -- and I KNOW we were here for probably about 3 hours working on this. :suspicious:


----------

